# Hymns in general?



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 27, 2005)

What about all other hymns written by godly men? Can we use those outside of worship services? Like we listen to secular music?

blade


----------



## just_grace (Jul 27, 2005)

*King of LOVE...*

Do you know this one...

The King of love my Shepherd is,
Whose goodness faileth never,
I nothing lack if I am His
And He is mine forever.

Where streams of living water flow
My ransomed soul He leadeth,
And where the verdant pastures grow,
With food celestial feedeth.

Perverse and foolish oft I strayed,
But yet in love He sought me,
And on His shoulder gently laid,
And home, rejoicing, brought me.

In death´s dark vale I fear no ill
With Thee, dear Lord, beside me;
Thy rod and staff my comfort still,
Thy cross before to guide me.

Thou spread´st a table in my sight;
Thy unction grace bestoweth;
And O what transport of delight
From Thy pure chalice floweth!

And so through all the length of days
Thy goodness faileth never;
Good Shepherd, may I sing Thy praise
Within Thy house forever.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 27, 2005)

First for me but a good one indeed!!

Thanks David


----------



## just_grace (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> First for me but a good one indeed!!
> 
> Thanks David



Henry Williams Baker
1821-1877


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 28, 2005)

I listen to hymns all the time.


----------

